# Who shows rabbits?



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2006)

I admit it - I show my lionheads. I haven't shown anything else but I may show my French Lop in March....so she can see her original breeders (if they will be there). Her original name was Scar...now it is Beatrice which means "Bringer of Bunny Poops" I think..

Peg


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Feb 6, 2006)

New Zealand Reds and Whites

Californians

Satins

Katrina


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never seen a New Zealand Red...do you have any photos?

Peg


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2006)

I show Dutch in Blacks and Blues and I also show Jersey Woolies.

Sharon


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2006)

I show Mini Rex in the varieties of:

Lynx Chocolate









Red Eyed White and Lilac


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the chocolate color - I'm trying to get that in lionheads too...it is pretty rare for this breed (but being developed). 

How do you do at the shows? Any grand champions? Or any BOB or BOS winners?

(For those who don't show - "BOB" is Best of Breed and "BOS" is Best Opposite Sex (of the BOB winner).

Peg


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2006)

The Chocolate doe and the REW buck pictured are home bred Grand Champions. My REW Buck pictured (SBR's Bacardi) came soooooo close to winning BOB, the judge went back and forth several times between him and a Castor - but determined the Castor had a touch more depth (though hardly noticeable) and gave it to him instead. She commented that it was a tough decision and was very impressed with both of those rabbits. So far, that was the closest I've gotten to a BOB. I haven't had any BOSB wins as of yet either.

When I do show (I'm currently in the middle of a10 month break due to the new baby), I typically place in the top of the class. With my Lynx, I was holding the #1 spot in Sweepstakes points, but then I stopped showing in June and finished the year at #10.

This year I haven't shown yet... I'll be kicking off my show year at the end of April by debuting my new show string at Mini Rex Nationals. *Crossing my fingers* that the judges think my new Jr's (will be Sr's for show) are as good as Ibelieve they are.

Most of my new show string can be seen here: http://www.sunniebunnierabbitry.com/Jrs.html

(SBR's Abstract, SBR's Coffee Cream, SBR's Waiting List, & SBR's Brooke will all be going to National's)

and the older one's are already Sr's, so they're on the Bucks & Does pages - SBR's Gerard, SBR's Luke, SBR's Made Just 4U, and SBR's Bridgette (all Lynx, will also be going to Nationals).


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW...that is great. Will you be going to ARBA Nationals too this fall? I'm hoping to be there....

Peg


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2006)

Unfortunately not... Texas is just a little too far away just yet.


----------



## Greta (Feb 7, 2006)

I would... if my buns were purebred, which they're not. Oh well, maybe eventually...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> I would... if my buns were purebred, which they're not. Oh well, maybe eventually...


 

You do not have to have purebred buns to show them. You do to register them for Grand Champions and stuff...but you can still show a non-purebred bun!

Peg


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 7, 2006)

I am getting started showing my rabbits. I have shown my Mini Rex once so far, and on the 19th I will be showing some of my Mini Rex, including one of my own breeding for the first time. I will also be showing my Flemish for the first time, all of which are my own breeding. Wish me luck, guys, I am sooo looking forward to this!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2006)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I am getting started showing my rabbits. I have shown my Mini Rex once so far, and on the 19th I will be showing some of my Mini Rex, including one of my own breeding for the first time. I will also be showing my Flemish for the first time, all of which are my own breeding. Wish me luck, guys, I am sooo looking forward to this!


 That is so exciting - we may be going to a show on the 18th of this month. In December, I took Best of Breed with one of my own breedings - that was such a GREAT feeling.....there is nothing like it. The funny thing is that I almost didn't enter the rabbit.

Keep us updated on how you do. 

Peg


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 7, 2006)

No worries, Tiny's Mom, if I win anything I will be on here jumping up and down with joy! LOL Man, I can't wait to see what Sally's babies are like when they get bigger. You know, out of a breeding of two light greys, Sally and Ben, I was expecting all light greys, right? Nope! She had two light greys, two whites, and one BLACK! Now where did _that_ come from? LOL


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Feb 7, 2006)

yes, I do have a picture here somewhere of a red new zealand.

I've had BOB, B6C and Best in show once...


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 8, 2006)

I raise and show Dwarf Hotots and Polish.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, she? is pretty, Kat'sMeowTree. How much do they wiegh full-grown? They don't look like a real big rabbit.


----------



## bunnytopia (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Tinys mom, we have 2 chocolate lionheads Taz and Fudge Brownie and when they are old enough we will be breeding them, unfortuneatley we are in birmingham U.K and could not share them with you although if we were to live closer i would not hestitate in giving you one as you love your buns and we know they would be taken care of!

Sam


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2006)

*bunnytopia wrote: *


> Hi Tinys mom, we have 2 chocolate lionheads Taz and Fudge Brownie and when they are old enough we will be breeding them, unfortuneatley we are in birmingham U.K and could not share them with you although if we were to live closer i would not hestitate in giving you one as you love your buns and we know they would be taken care of!
> 
> Sam


 Oh wow! I have a chocolate lionhead - she is sooo pretty. I've mated her with my lilac buck and am hoping that this time she will have babies....

Peg


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Feb 8, 2006)

They weigh about 10-12 pounds full grown. 

Kat


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope to venture into the world of showing rabbits if/when I get a litter of silver martens (Erica is due this weekend). Even if you don't have any show rabbits, you should go to a rabbit show - rabbit people are the best! Plus, you will get to looks and ooh and aww at rabbits all day and not have one person give you a weird look lol.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2006)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> I hope to venture into the world of showing rabbits if/when I get a litter of silver martens (Erica is due this weekend).


 Oh - I bet you're so excited about Erica! I know I would be. I hope Zatch gets a chance to see the little sweeties once they're born....lionheads love babies - even when the babies aren't theirs!

Do let us know how many she has and how it goes!

Peg


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, Jenniblu, do you have any pics of your Erica, or another Silver Marten? I am not sure what they look like, the name sounds really pretty though! LOL


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 23, 2006)

Alphonzo







Erica

Not the best pictures of a silver marten, but ... They were originally bred as a fur/food rabbit. The fur is a deep dark black color with white-silver markings: eye circles, ear lacing, belly, underside, etc. There are other color varieties besides black like chocolate and blue.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Jenniblu - I love your rabbit photo. The 'tweebs (Netherland dwarf brothers) are black silver marten patterned NDs....plus I have a black silver martern (patterned) lionhead here and am getting another one from California to use in my breeding program!

I can see why you love them so much - even though I know nothing about their personality!



Peg


----------



## Akkatia (Feb 26, 2006)

I show and breedtop-of-the-line Chocolate Dutches and Black Dutches. I own the best Chocolate Dutch out of three-four counties.She is my pride!


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, my chin MR buck got BOSV on the 19th, and the judge said my light grey Flemish Jr buck, a son of Benjamin, shows a lot of promise just needs to grow up a little more. I can agree with that, at the time of the show he was not even four months old yet, so I think he held up pretty good next to the other Jrs, most of which were a month or so older than him. I am keeping him to take his father's place as herd buck. I can't wait until he is old enough to breed, I have a doe just waiting for him! She has a big broad head on her, especially for a doe, and that is one of the things I especially breed for. I love that look. 
Other than that, my Sr MR castor doe got DQ'd for a runny nose she didn't even have when I loaded her up, and my black Jr MR doe got DQ'd for being a half pound overweight. Darn it. Oh, well.


----------



## bojay (Feb 27, 2006)

We show fuzzy lops and our club is hosting the national convention in April. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## joanster (Mar 2, 2006)

We are starting out with Himalayans. My husband wants to get involved but he wants to show dwarf hotot. I am a little hesitant because I hear they are hard to breed...


----------



## tasha (Mar 6, 2006)

We show our holland lops, polish dwarfs and flemish giants. Just got a couple mini rex so might show them too...


----------



## joanster (Mar 6, 2006)

Well we went to our first show and hubby has decided to show holland lops. I am glad. They are too cute.


----------



## Berlena (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi I am new to this forum. My name is Berlena and I raise Mini Rex in So. CA. I am focusing on Blue Eyed Whites but also do REW, and many other incidental varieties. I am planning on getting Sable Points.

I am in rabbits for the shows! Also breeding for the shows.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------

